# ahhhh jea



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

tomorrow my stock is coming for the 200 gal to the tune of 10 3" pirayas... oh man i cant wait... the rest of my plants should b in today.. im going to plant, throw a few ghost shrimp into the tank today as well... then be ready for the lil guys to come in and hopefully theyll like their new home


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase! Sounds awsome. 10 piraya thatll be quite a sight, be sure to post pics ASAP!

-Mike


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Congrats , Sounds great , cant wait to see pics ..


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

cant wait to take pics


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

i have a 3.5 inch ornage piraya that i am trading back into Pedro, you might be interested in it

can you keep 10 pirayas in a 200g for life???


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

well i already got them packed up







.. i probably will trim it down to 7 eventually just to give them room to roam but who knows


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

yea that makes sense


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

<-- eagerly awaits pics of 10 piraya in your 200!!!!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

10 3" IMO keep them temporarily till they reach the certain size were they 've develop their aggresion to one another and then sell a few.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> 10 3" IMO keep them temporarily till they reach the certain size were they 've develop their aggresion to one another and then sell a few.
> [snapback]1002363[/snapback]​


look 3 posts up


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet!



33truballa33 said:


> i probably will trim it down to 7 eventually [snapback]1002182[/snapback]​


......if they dont' do the trimming on thier own.

what I understand from most if not all piraya owners, thier canaballistic aggression is heightened when small like the ones you are getting. I wouldn't be surprized if you lose a few in the next couple weeks. Any change in thier environment (temp. ph. etc..) could trigger a frenzy.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

10 piraya in a 200 gallon tank... that will be a very cool setup.
That will be quite a show at feeding time!
Please share pics when you get them!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

traumatic said:


> sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep thanks for the concern .. ive done research and talked to about 5 ppl that have owned them so hopefully ill be able to keep all of them alive


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

good luck!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

traumatic said:


> good luck!
> [snapback]1002447[/snapback]​


thanks again


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > sweet!
> ...


You better keep them all alive so you can send the three extra to me, bitch.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> 33truballa33 said:
> 
> 
> > traumatic said:
> ...


haha anything for u martha


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Congrats, heres mine with 9 to tease ya


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha nice mas... did u raise those guys up:??


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> haha nice mas... did u raise those guys up:??
> [snapback]1002505[/snapback]​


I grew them from 3-6", but ended up trading them in for all my big terns except the monster tern from George, and I got that big 13" piraya that piraya boy now owns.I woudnt of done it if it wasnt for the big guys I got









Just for the record the people I know DIDNT have problems with their pirayas when they were smaller , but DID when they got bigger, I had other pygos in there to.I never lost one

knifeman had to sell his when they got bigger, because of aggresion, one pair was the one hollywood got.That was like a 300 gallon tank

Also piraya boy had 12 and lost 7 once they hit 8-9", that was in a 210.

I know you know what your doing, but someone said they are aggressive when small which is true, but I beleive when they get bigger the tank space becomes an issue, when sexual maturity hits.

Post some pics of those bad boys when they get acclimated


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Well I must be lucky. My shoal of pirayas aren't very aggressive towards each other. I have 7 currently in my 240g. 3 (10in) 3 (8-9in) 1 (7in). I did start out with 12 @ 2-3in. I did get rid of few and some died. For me they were alot more aggressive when they were smaller compared to now. I only feed them 2-3times a week and no aggression at all. And there fins are in perfect condition.

33truballa33
Too bad you couldn't pick up my fish.
Good luck with them!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks mPower trust me i really wanted those bad boiz but i guess i gotta start with scratch


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Congrats, heres mine with 9 to tease ya
> [snapback]1002500[/snapback]​


am i in heaven?


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I can't wait to see pics of the little guys


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

neither can i .. hopefully they come in safe and sound


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

traumatic said:


> sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try keeping lots of feeders in the tank at all times to distract them from each other until they settle wouldnt wanna loose any of the little b's!!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations man.... I cant wait to see the pics!!!


----------

